# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ساعت مطالعه

## Faezeh20🔬🔬

سلام دوستان✋✋
وقتتون به خیر
یه سوالاتی ازتون داشتم،
۱)الان ساعت مطالعه شما چه قدره؟ چه کنکوری چه پشت کنکوری
۲)دوستان پشت کنکوری من شما از مهر مداوم درس خوندین و چند ساعت خوندین،و چه قدر استراحت کردین
۳)برای ادامه راه بهترین ساعت مطالعه برای یه دانش آموز پشت کنکوری چه قدره؟
درسته الان امکان داره بگین که کیفیت مهمه نه کمیت اما متاسفانه برا من کمیت مهمه
خوشحال میشم جواب بدین دوستان👬👭👭
امیدوارم به آرزوهاتون برسین،ممنونم 💙💙💙

----------


## Amsterdam

من میانگین ده ساعت میخونم ..جمعه ها استراحت...البته جمعه ها همش استراحت نیس...درسای عقب مونده طول هفترو توی جمعه میخونم...به نظرم اگه همون 11 بخونی خوبه..بیشتر از اون بازدهی نداره

----------


## vahidz771

کیفیت در گرو کیفیت هست  :Yahoo (1):  بستگی به توانایی هر کسی داره ولی زیر بین 10 تا 12 مناسب هست ، ولی برنامه رو فضای نچینید ، مثلا 14 ساعت برنامه بزارید اخرش میبینید 12 ساعت خوندید با اینکه عالیه فکر میکنید کم کاری کردید  :Yahoo (21):  چیزی که من امروز فهمیدم این بود ، 14 ساعت میچیدم 12 تا 13 که میخوندم بقیش فک میکردم کم کاری کردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

شما کنکوری هستین یا پشت کنکوری؟

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

آگه پشت کنکوری هستیم از مهر تا الان هر روز رو خوندین به جز جمعه ها؟

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

شما هم پشت کنکوری هستین؟
آگه پشت کنکوری هستین شما از مهر مداوم خوندین؟

----------


## Amsterdam

> آگه پشت کنکوری هستیم از مهر تا الان هر روز رو خوندین به جز جمعه ها؟


اره پشت کنکوریم
ببین این که جمعه رو خالی میزارم خیلی خوبه
بالاخره طول هفته خدایی نکرده ادم سرش درد میگیره نمیتونه درس بخونه خب جمعه اگه نباشه دیوونه میشه ادم...واس همین جمعرو چار پنج ساعت میخوندم بقیش استراحت میکردم
توام حتمن چن ساعت در هفترو خالی بزار
روز ازمون هم بعد برسی ازمون دیگه هیچی نمیخوندم

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

ممنون🌷🌷🌷
 من چند روز در هفته در حال استراحتم😂😂😂😂

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

پشت کنکوریم قبل عید12ساعت بعدازعید 16ساعت برنامه دارم هرروز :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amsterdam

> پشت کنکوریم قبل عید12ساعت بعدازعید 16ساعت برنامه دارم هرروز


16؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

۱۶؟؟؟؟؟.؟؟.

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

افرین.این ۱۶ رو هر روز می رسونین؟
شما هم از مهر مداوم هر روز ۱۲ ساعتی هستین؟

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

انشاءالله امسال دیگه دانشکده دندان پزشکی هستین

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

به نظرتون چرا هیشکی اصلا وقت تلف شده نداشته،ولی من این همه دارم؟😩😩🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Amsterdam

> به نظرتون چرا هیشکی اصلا وقت تلف شده نداشته،ولی من این همه دارم؟�������������  ����������������


نداشته ؟!! 
بیا وقتای تلف شده منو جمع بزن از زمان درس خوندم بیشتره !!!
حرص الکی نخور...تا الان هرچی بوده تموم شده 
الان مهمه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

اره واقعا شما حسابی درست میگین باید ول کنم🤗🤗🤗
ولی منم یه عالمه وقت تلف شده دارم،به قول شما آگه جمع کنی از وقتای مطالعه ام بیشتر میشه ،شما شاید ۳ روز پشت سرهم درس نخونم،شاید کلا جمع کنی ۳ ماهم بشه ولی انصافا پشت موندن سخته به خصوص برای بچه هایی که سال پیشم خوب  درس خوندن اما نتیجه دلخواه نگرفتن

----------


## Navid70

سلام
بستگی داره با چی میخونید،کسی صرفا با کتاب میخونه و پایه ضعیفی داره نباید زیر 12 ساعت در روز بخونه،کسی کلاس میره یا با دی وی دی میخونه تایمشون فرق داره،من سال اول با کتاب روزی 12 میخوندم و از تقریبا 20 روز مونده به مهر شروع کردم تا بعد عید که به روزی 16 ساعت هم رسید.
امسال با دی وی دی خوندم مهر استارت زدم روزانه 7-8 ساعت خوندم جمعه ها هم به کل تعطیل، الانم با همون تایم میخونم

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

منم امسال با dvd میخونم،همین تایم رو هم دارم،واقعا نمی دونم چرا سال ۹۵،درصدا این قد بالا پایین شد و نتونستم قبول شم؟🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

با dvd ، هفت هشت ساعت یا بدون؟

----------


## azem

> پشت کنکوریم قبل عید12ساعت بعدازعید 16ساعت برنامه دارم هرروز


میشه برنامه ی روزت رو بگی 
اخه من رو کاغذ هم نمی تونم ۱۶ ساعت برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

ای گفتین،،،،✌✌✌

----------


## bozorgvar

عجیبه  :Yahoo (21):  16 ساعت ؟ مگه میشه ؟  :Yahoo (21):  .

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

میدونی آخه چیه،آدم در یه روز هفته میتونی به ۱۶ برسه،ولی این که قبل عید هر روز ۱۲،بعد عید هر روز ۱۶ ،من که نمیتونم،همون طوری که گفتم آگه وقتای استراحت منوجمع کنی از اول مهر،۳ ماه میشه 😩😩😩

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

اقای بزرگوار شما چه قد از اول مهر مطالعه داشتین؟چه قد وقت اتلافی تقریبا

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

آره برنامه 18 ساعت هم دوستام داشتن.6ساعت خواب2ساعت استراحت 16ساعت مطالعه
من دوسداشتم به 18 برسونم ولی نشد

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

۱۸؟😷😷😷😷🙈🙈🙈🙈تصورشم برا من وحشتناکه

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> ۱۸؟😷😷😷😷🙈🙈🙈🙈تصورشم برا من وحشتناکه


انشاءالله امسال دندان پزشکی،سال پیش رتبتون چه طور بود؟در چه حدودهایی؟

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

روزای اول سخته ولی اگه هدف بزرگ داشته باشی میشه.عادت میکنی.

----------


## mrmm1376

اقایون داداشام به جای گیر دادن به برنامه بقیه بشینین درستون رو بخونید الان دو صفحه اس دارین درباره برنامه 16 ساعت بحث میکنین  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

هدفم فقط دندان پزشکیه.ان شالله بعدکنکور اگه خدا بخواد قبول شدم برناممو با منبع و هر روشی داشتم میزارم انجمن هرکی دوسداشت استفاده کنه.بایدبرم.بااااااااای موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sahelam

16 ساعت میشه منم حدود 5 روز 16 خوندم  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (39): ولی الان دیگه 14 ساعت . 16 ساعت واقعا خسته میشدم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> اقایون داداشام به جای گیر دادن به برنامه بقیه بشینین درستون رو بخونید الان دو صفحه اس دارین درباره برنامه 16 ساعت بحث میکنین


به این نمیگن که بحث،میگن دردودل کردن،و طبق نظرات پزشکان درو دل ذهنم باز میکنه،🙃🙃باعث میشه بهتر یاد بگیری،🤓🤓🤓شما هم خوب میشه تو درد و دل ما شریک شی🌷🌷

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> 16 ساعت میشه منم حدود 5 روز 16 خوندم ولی الان دیگه 14 ساعت . 16 ساعت واقعا خسته میشدم


شما امسال پیش هستین؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> آره برنامه 18 ساعت هم دوستام داشتن.6ساعت خواب2ساعت استراحت 16ساعت مطالعه
> من دوسداشتم به 18 برسونم ولی نشد


والا ما که اخر نفهمیدیم چی شد برنامه 18 ساعت بعد توش 16 ساعت درس خوندن ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> شما امسال پیش هستین؟


بله :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> بله


ای جان،امتحاناتونم که داره شروع میشه،موفق باشین

----------


## reza2018

1تا 1.5 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> ای جان،امتحاناتونم که داره شروع میشه،موفق باشین


اوهوم .. مرسی . دعام کنین خوب بدم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> 1تا 1.5


بله!!!!!!!

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> اوهوم .. مرسی . دعام کنین خوب بدم


حتما.....موفق باشی گلم😘😘😘😘

----------


## amirhoseing79

کاظم قلمچی تو این فایل های صوتی ش میگفت ندیدم کسی 14 ساعت یه مدت پشت سرهم بخونه :Yahoo (21): 
اکثر کسایی که نتیجه هم گرفتن بین 10 تا 12 ساعت خوندن روزی.حتی دکتر نکویی روز جمعه هم میگفت نمیشه اینارو باور نکنید

----------


## aliafsari726

من ساعتم کمه و بیشترین ساعت عمرم۱۱.۵ ساعته و فقط یکبار تو عمرم چطور باید اینو درس کنم؟

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> کاظم قلمچی تو این فایل های صوتی ش میگفت ندیدم کسی 14 ساعت یه مدت پشت سرهم بخونه
> اکثر کسایی که نتیجه هم گرفتن بین 10 تا 12 ساعت خوندن روزی.حتی دکتر نکویی روز جمعه هم میگفت نمیشه اینارو باور نکنید


✌✌✌✌✌✌✌ممنونم✌✌✌✌✌  ✌✌✌✌

----------


## z.f.p

> من ساعتم کمه و بیشترین ساعت عمرم۱۱.۵ ساعته و فقط یکبار تو عمرم چطور باید اینو درس کنم؟


اصلا ناراحت نباشید.واقعا این 15 16 ساعت خوندنا به درد نمیخوره اینو از بهترین مشاورم بپرسید میگه .بالاخره مغز باید استراحتم بکنه.تو این مدت که باقی مونده اگه واقعا بخواید در حد عالی بخونید روزی 11 تا 12 ساعت عالیه.حتی تک رقمی ها هم بیشتر از این نخوندن.شک نکنید.البته برای اینکه این 11 ساعتو تثبیت کنید باید چند روز پشت سر هم هرطور که شده با انگیزه قوی بخونید و زیاد بین مطالعتون استراحت نکنید و هی به خودتون انرژی بدین بعد یه هفته کاملا میفتین رو دور و ساعت مطالعتون بیشترم میشه.موفق باشید

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> من ساعتم کمه و بیشترین ساعت عمرم۱۱.۵ ساعته و فقط یکبار تو عمرم چطور باید اینو درس کنم؟


والا منم ساعت مطالعم کمه،سال پیش ۱۴ ساعتم میخوندم،امسال خیلی کم شده،ولی تا جایی که میدونم باید ۱۵ دقیقه ،۱۵ دقیقه زیاد کنی،آگه بگی امروز میخوام ۱۶ بخونم،نه تنها ۱۶ نمیشه بلکه آگه یه ساعت بیفتی عقب،کل روزت تعطیل میشه ،سعی کن ۱۵ دقیقه ۱۵ دقیقه زیادش کنی

----------


## bozorgvar

من متاسفانه دیر شروع کردم به جدی بودن  :Yahoo (42):  ولی بین 9 تا 12 ساعت این روزا میخونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> من متاسفانه دیر شروع کردم به جدی بودن  ولی بین 9 تا 12 ساعت این روزا میخونم


اشکال نداره،انشاءالله جبران می کنین

----------


## sahelam

> کاظم قلمچی تو این فایل های صوتی ش میگفت ندیدم کسی 14 ساعت یه مدت پشت سرهم بخونه
> اکثر کسایی که نتیجه هم گرفتن بین 10 تا 12 ساعت خوندن روزی.حتی دکتر نکویی روز جمعه هم میگفت نمیشه اینارو باور نکنید


شما درست میگین ولی من تا قبل عید روزی 4 ساعتم نمی خوندم .. تازه شروع کردم به خوندن . و مجبورم زیاد بخونم تا برسونم . بعدشم 14 ساعت ان چنان سخت نیست من ساعت 12 میخوابم و 6 بیدار میشم و وقت کافی دارم برا خوندن و استراحت کردن. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sahelam

اون چند روزی که 16 خوندم شبا ساعت یک میخوابیدم و صبحم ساعت 5 بیدار میشدم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> شما درست میگین ولی من تا قبل عید روزی 4 ساعتم نمی خوندم .. تازه شروع کردم به خوندن . و مجبورم زیاد بخونم تا برسونم . بعدشم 14 ساعت ان چنان سخت نیست من ساعت 12 میخوابم و 6 بیدار میشم و وقت کافی دارم برا خوندن و استراحت کردن.


الان ۱۴ ساعت خوندن کاملا درسته،ولی اینکه از اول مهر مداوم ۱۴ ساعت میخوندی،نه تنها موجب پیشرفت نمیشه بلکه باعث میشه عقب بیفتی

----------


## yasintabriz

> من ساعتم کمه و بیشترین ساعت عمرم۱۱.۵ ساعته و فقط یکبار تو عمرم چطور باید اینو درس کنم؟


درست کردن نمیخواد قردش مهم اینه که پیوسته بخونی. ۱۰ الی ۱۲ ساعت ایده آله

----------


## nac

چرا ساعت مطالعه هاتون اینقد عجیب غریبه!!!!
تخریب شدم

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> چرا ساعت مطالعه هاتون اینقد عجیب غریبه!!!!
> تخریب شدم


چرا؟زیادن؟

----------


## va6hid

> میشه برنامه ی روزت رو بگی 
> اخه من رو کاغذ هم نمی تونم ۱۶ ساعت برنامه ریزی کنم


ساعت گوشیتون رو روی 5.5صبح تنظیم کنید !

از ساعت 6 تا 12 شب میشه حدود 18 ساعت ؛ شما حدود یک ساعت برای ناهار و شام باهم در نظر بگیرید میشه 17 ساعت از اون 17 ساعت ؛

6تا7:
7.05 تا 8.05:
8.10 تا 9.10:
9.20 تا 10.20:
10.25 تا 11.25:
11.5 تا 12.5: 
..
.
.
.

 و همینجور برین تا اخر شب.بین هر ساعت با ساعت بعد 5 دقیقه استراحت فکری بزارین! من خودم وقتی 16 ساعتی میخوندم اون 5 دقیقه رو  موزیک بی کلام گوش میدادم تا ذهنم یکم اروم شه ، برای صبحانه 10 دقیقه توی 9.10 تا 9.20 صبح وقت بزارید ... برای بیدار موندن راحت صبح میتونید از کاپوچینو هایی که توی مارکت ها هست استفاده کنید. اخر شب هم حتما دفتربرنامه ریزی رو پر کنید.!

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> ساعت گوشیتون رو روی 5.5صبح تنظیم کنید !
> 
> از ساعت 6 تا 12 شب میشه حدود 18 ساعت ؛ شما حدود یک ساعت برای ناهار و شام باهم در نظر بگیرید میشه 17 ساعت از اون 17 ساعت ؛
> 
> 6تا7:
> 7.05 تا 8.05:
> 8.10 تا 9.10:
> 9.20 تا 10.20:
> 10.25 تا 11.25:
> ...


شما چه مقطع هستین؟

----------


## va6hid

نوشته توی پست بیت ، پیش ریاضی

----------


## mrmm1376

من کلا اینجوریم هرچی بیشتر میخونم کمتر میفهم  :Yahoo (94):  در کل تا قبل عید بین 10 تا 12 ساعت بعد عید یه هفته کلا نتونستم درس بخونم ( امان از دست این مهمونا با این که توی اتاق جداگانه بودم ولی بازم سرو صدا خیل زیاد بود ) و بعد از عید کلا داغون شدم بین 7 تا 8 ساعت میخونم  :Yahoo (17):  الانم دو روز هیچی نخوندم  :Yahoo (19):  ولی کلا ترازای قلم بعد از عیدم بهتر شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> من کلا اینجوریم هرچی بیشتر میخونم کمتر میفهم  در کل تا قبل عید بین 10 تا 12 ساعت بعد عید یه هفته کلا نتونستم درس بخونم ( امان از دست این مهمونا با این که توی اتاق جداگانه بودم ولی بازم سرو صدا خیل زیاد بود ) و بعد از عید کلا داغون شدم بین 7 تا 8 ساعت میخونم  الانم دو روز هیچی نخوندم  ولی کلا ترازای قلم بعد از عیدم بهتر شد


شما دقیقا برنامه من رو گفتین،✋✋✋

----------


## mrmm1376

> ساعت گوشیتون رو روی 5.5صبح تنظیم کنید !
> 
> از ساعت 6 تا 12 شب میشه حدود 18 ساعت ؛ شما حدود یک ساعت برای ناهار و شام باهم در نظر بگیرید میشه 17 ساعت از اون 17 ساعت ؛
> 
> 6تا7:
> 7.05 تا 8.05:
> 8.10 تا 9.10:
> 9.20 تا 10.20:
> 10.25 تا 11.25:
> ...


من پارسال خوابگاه بودم ساعت 5:30 مسئول خوابگاه بیدارممون میکرد 6 ما اینجوری شد ولی بازم بعد عید که تعطیل شده بودیم زودتر از ساعت 7 نمیتونستم بیدار بشم تازه بعدظهر هم باید 2 ساعت میخوابیدم در کل روزی 10 ساعت میخوابیدم چیکار میکنید شما ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> شما دقیقا برنامه من رو گفتین،✋✋✋


قابل شما رو نداشت اصن نظر واسه خودتون .
پ.ن : دیدم خیلی خسته این گفتم من برنامه تون رو بنویسم که ریا نباشه بعله یه همچین ادمیم من  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## va6hid

> من پارسال خوابگاه بودم ساعت 5:30 مسئول خوابگاه بیدارممون میکرد 6 ما اینجوری شد ولی بازم بعد عید که تعطیل شده بودیم زودتر از ساعت 7 نمیتونستم بیدار بشم تازه بعدظهر هم باید 2 ساعت میخوابیدم در کل روزی 10 ساعت میخوابیدم چیکار میکنید شما ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من  دقیقا اوایل چون خیلی استرس داشتم نمیتونستم بخابم چون پایه هیچی بلد نبودم و میترسیدم : |

من امسال مدرسه نرفتم..من گاهی روزا 4 ساعت میخوابیدم ولی بازم مجبور بودم 5.5 صبح بیدار شم و درس بخونم..یبار یادمه وسط درس شیمی اقاجانی خاب بودم دوساعت عقب افتادم : | اون روز خیلی خسته بودم ... انگیزه و اینا الکیه ، مغزت باید بخاد ، مثلا من از اسفند مغزم دیگه نمیخاد نمیتونم بیدار شم صبح.

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> قابل شما رو نداشت اصن نظر واسه خودتون .
> پ.ن : دیدم خیلی خسته این گفتم من برنامه تون رو بنویسم که ریا نباشه بعله یه همچین ادمیم من


ممنون،دستتون  درد نکنه✌👍👍👍✌✌👏👏👏👏

----------


## mrmm1376

> ، مغزت باید بخاد ،


این جمله رو باید با طلا نوشت مغز من الان چند روزه فقط فیلم میخواد و پیروز هم شده

----------


## nac

> چرا؟زیادن؟


14 و 16رو من فقط تو خواب میتونم ببینم!

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> 14 و 16رو من فقط تو خواب میتونم ببینم!


ای جان 😘😘😘😘

----------


## vahidz771

من کنکوری هستم  :Yahoo (106): 
از بهمن تااازه تصمیم گرفتم بخونم خوندن اصلی از اول عید بود ، حتی بعد عید ها روزهایی خسته شدم و خیلی خوب نبوده  .
فکر اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن رو نکنید  :Yahoo (1): 
گاج یه ازمون جامع داشت کل کنکور ، من از خیلی از همه ی دوستام که از تیر ماه میخوندن بهتر بودم ، خیلیا اینجوری خوندن ، حتی تا همین الانش :Yahoo (5): 
خوب و درست شروع کنی از خیلیییی ها جلو تری :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> من کنکوری هستم 
> از بهمن تااازه تصمیم گرفتم بخونم خوندن اصلی از اول عید بود ، حتی بعد عید ها روزهایی خسته شدم و خیلی خوب نبوده  .
> فکر اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن رو نکنید 
> گاج یه ازمون جامع داشت کل کنکور ، من از خیلی از همه ی دوستام که از تیر ماه میخوندن بهتر بودم ، خیلیا اینجوری خوندن ، حتی تا همین الانش
> خوب و درست شروع کنی از خیلیییی ها جلو تری


بله کاملا درسته،😄😄ممنونم،موفق باشیم همگی باهم انشاءالله 🤗🤗🌸

----------


## Navid70

بالای 13 ساعت به صورت مداوم ممکن نیست،من که قرص میخوردم،بقیه دوستانم نگران نباشن که اره 16 مثل یه رویاس کسایی که میگن 16 میخونن واقعا نمیخونن یا نهایت 2 روزه،اکثرشونم به خاطر استرس و فشاره که هیچ بازده ای  نداره

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

خیلی خوشحال شدم کسی باورنکرد16ساعت میخونم :Yahoo (20): پس من دارم یه کار باورنکردنی میکنم :Yahoo (20): خیلی انرژی گرفتم.انگار آقای قلمچی همه کنکوریای ایرانو دیده باهاشون حرف زده.
ایشون بگن کسی نمیتونه یعنی نمیشه اصلا؟؟؟؟؟
فکرنمیکردم ساعت مطالعم اینقد عجیب باشه.دوستای خودم18 هم میخونن.من نظرمو گفتم به Faeze20 دوست دارین باور نکنید. من کلی انرژی میگیرم اگه شماها باور نکنید.با انگیزه بیشتر میخونم

----------


## Navid70

کار خیلی شاخی نیست،بنده هم میتونم 18 ساعت بخونم ، سال پیش نتیجه منفی گرفتم،تایم بالا و بدون تمرکز هیچ نتیجه ای جز خستگی نداره

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> خیلی خوشحال شدم کسی باورنکرد16ساعت میخونمپس من دارم یه کار باورنکردنی میکنمخیلی انرژی گرفتم.انگار آقای قلمچی همه کنکوریای ایرانو دیده باهاشون حرف زده.
> ایشون بگن کسی نمیتونه یعنی نمیشه اصلا؟؟؟؟؟
> فکرنمیکردم ساعت مطالعم اینقد عجیب باشه.دوستای خودم18 هم میخونن.من نظرمو گفتم به Faeze20 دوست دارین باور نکنید. من کلی انرژی میگیرم اگه شماها باور نکنید.با انگیزه بیشتر میخونم


ممنون  عزیزم به خاطر نظرت،😍😍😍

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> کار خیلی شاخی نیست،بنده هم میتونم 18 ساعت بخونم ، سال پیش نتیجه منفی گرفتم،تایم بالا و بدون تمرکز هیچ نتیجه ای جز خستگی نداره


ممنونم آقا نوید به خاطر نظرتون 🌹🌹🌹

----------


## konkoorhani

روزی حدود12ساعت میخونم خوبه به نظرتون؟؟؟

----------


## amirhoseing79

> خیلی خوشحال شدم کسی باورنکرد16ساعت میخونمپس من دارم یه کار باورنکردنی میکنمخیلی انرژی گرفتم.انگار آقای قلمچی همه کنکوریای ایرانو دیده باهاشون حرف زده.
> ایشون بگن کسی نمیتونه یعنی نمیشه اصلا؟؟؟؟؟
> فکرنمیکردم ساعت مطالعم اینقد عجیب باشه.دوستای خودم18 هم میخونن.من نظرمو گفتم به Faeze20 دوست دارین باور نکنید. من کلی انرژی میگیرم اگه شماها باور نکنید.با انگیزه بیشتر میخونم


همه کنکوریا رو ندیدن ولی بیش از 90 درصد رتبه های برتر رو دیدن.
فقط هم ایشون نمیگه کسی رو ندیدم منطق داشته باشه و تایید کنه.
البته این هم یه چیزه شخصیه و من فقط نظرمو دادم

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

والا منم ازخودم این حرفارو درنمیارم از تجربیات اطرافیانم استفاده کردم دخترخالم با16 ساعت دندون قبول شد نتیجه منفی هم نگرفت نتیجه تلاشش بود وخیلی ازاطرافیانم که آدمای موفقی شدن ازشون کمک گرفتم اگه اینجا هم کسی نظری میده تجربه شخصی خودشه و چیزایی که از بقیه یاد گرفته دوسداره  منتقل کنه تاهمه استفاده کنن یکی موافق 16 ساعته یکی 12ساعت یکی هم 14 نظرهرکس باید محترم باشه ولی درست نیست ندونسته قضاوت کرد وگفت فلانی راس میگه یا دروغ.درپناه حق آرزوی موفقیت واسه همه دارم :Yahoo (8):  وFaezeh20عزیزم ان شالله موفق باشی گلم. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> روزی حدود12ساعت میخونم خوبه به نظرتون؟؟؟


بله ،فوق العادست🤓🤓🤓🤓

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> والا منم ازخودم این حرفارو درنمیارم از تجربیات اطرافیانم استفاده کردم دخترخالم با16 ساعت دندون قبول شد نتیجه منفی هم نگرفت نتیجه تلاشش بود وخیلی ازاطرافیانم که آدمای موفقی شدن ازشون کمک گرفتم اگه اینجا هم کسی نظری میده تجربه شخصی خودشه و چیزایی که از بقیه یاد گرفته دوسداره  منتقل کنه تاهمه استفاده کنن یکی موافق 16 ساعته یکی 12ساعت یکی هم 14 نظرهرکس باید محترم باشه ولی درست نیست ندونسته قضاوت کرد وگفت فلانی راس میگه یا دروغ.درپناه حق آرزوی موفقیت واسه همه دارم وFaezeh20عزیزم ان شالله موفق باشی گلم.


ممنون عزیزم😙😙😙

----------


## Mojgan*M

میانگینم هشته ولی این اواخر رو 10-11 میخونم
هرچقد فک میکنین میتونین بخونین ب قول دبیرمون یکی باید ی دور بخونه یکی سه دور . خودتونو باخودتون مقایسه کنین

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> میانگینم هشته ولی این اواخر رو 10-11 میخونم
> هرچقد فک میکنین میتونین بخونین ب قول دبیرمون یکی باید ی دور بخونه یکی سه دور . خودتونو باخودتون مقایسه کنین


ممنون 😘😘

----------


## ata.beheshti

فقط بخونین به حرف اینو اون فک نکنید همینا وقتی که شما نتیجه گرفتین میان یواشکی میپرسن چیکار کردی موفق شدی

لطفا نظراتمونو تحمیل نکنیم

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> فقط بخونین به حرف اینو اون فک نکنید همینا وقتی که شما نتیجه گرفتین میان یواشکی میپرسن چیکار کردی موفق شدی
> 
> لطفا نظراتمونو تحمیل نکنیم


🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤓🤓🤓

----------

